# Amber ale



## mccriri2 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have only been brewing for a couple of months and I was thinking of brewing an amber ale (mostly because its the only beer my Girlfriend likes) and was wondering if anyone has a recipe. I would prefer not to do an all grain recipe (I have never done it before), anyway if you have a recipe I would love to hear it.


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

I have this one on tap right now. It's all grain though and makes 10 gallons. 

17.5 lbs - 2 Row
8 lbs - Munich Malt
1 lb - Crystal (120L)
1 lb - Victory
1 lb - Melanoidin Malt

2 oz Cascade (60 min)
1 oz Amarillo (10 min)
1 oz Amarillo (0 min)


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

*Recipe Type:* Extract
*Yeast:* Nottingham Dry
*Yeast Starter:* None
*Batch Size (Gallons):* 5
*Original Gravity:* 1.060
*Final Gravity:* 1.008
*IBU:* 25.2
*Boiling Time (Minutes):* 60
*Color:* 13.4
*Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):* 3 weeks
*Additional Fermentation:* None
*Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):* Skip

House Amber Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-B Amber Hybrid Beer, California Common Ale

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (Gal): 5.00 Wort Size (Gal): 2.00
Total Extract (Lbs): 7.00
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.79
Anticipated SRM: 13.4
Anticipated IBU: 25.2
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 2.35 Gal
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.128 SG 29.73 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.7 6.00 lbs. Muntons DME - Amber England 1.046 17
7.1 0.50 lbs. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.033 2
7.1 0.50 lbs. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 oz. Cascade Pellet 5.10 16.7 60 min.
1.00 oz. Cascade Pellet 5.10 8.5 30 min.
1.00 oz. Cascade Whole 5.75 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Danstar Nottingham



Notes
-----

Easy Awesome Amber Ale

===============

This is not really an Ale, But it is darn good:

*Recipe Type:* All Grain
*Yeast:* San Francisco Lager
*Yeast Starter:* Yes
*Batch Size (Gallons):* 5
*Original Gravity:* 1.050
*Final Gravity:* 1.012
*IBU:* 33
*Boiling Time (Minutes):* 60
*Color:* 9.4
*Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):* 7 at 55 degrees
*Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):* 14 at 55 degrees

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Anchor Steam Clone
Brewer: Lorena
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 5.50 gal 
Boil Size: 7.00 gal
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 9.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10 lbs Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 90.91 % 
1 lbs Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
1.00 oz Northern Brewer [8.00 %] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
0.50 oz Northern Brewer [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
0.50 oz Northern Brewer [8.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma HHops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs San Francisco Lager (White Labs #WLP810) [Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.00 lb
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.75 qt of water at 170.1 F 154.0 F 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.70 qt of water at 198.5 F 168.0 F 


*For Extract/Steeping Grains*
For a 2.5 gallon boil:
Change pale malt to 6 pounds light DME

1.75 oz NB hops at 60.
.75 oz NB hops at 30
.50 oz NB hops at flame-out.


----------

